# Lou Metcalf MIA?



## DrPepper8412 (Jun 30, 2010)

I need a nib, and can't seem to get ahold of him. I've tried email and telephone. Anyone know where he's gone?


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jun 30, 2010)

Marriage is known to do that to a fellow. Don't worry though, like a bad dinner he will resurface.:devil:


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 1, 2010)

Lou got married?!?


----------



## Monty (Jul 1, 2010)

IIRC this weekend is their anniversary.


----------



## DrPepper8412 (Jul 1, 2010)

I heard the news from Bill Baumbeck today!
Congrats Lou!!


----------

